# New enclosure!



## Scleropages (Feb 6, 2010)

After stuffing around for a few years I have set up a NICE encosure for some of my lizards and I kinda like it!
It's home to my 3 ackys ( ridgetail monitors) and around 4 foot long by 3 foot hight by 20 inchs wide... you can sort out what that is in cms :lol:

Herez some pics!


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Feb 6, 2010)

Top job looks great.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Feb 6, 2010)

it looks like the back rock wall is real rock (is it ) it looks real good to

Harry


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent enclosure - good to see herpers keeping their animals in conditions like this. Happy lizards no doubt!


----------



## Stevo2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Did you build it yourself?

I think I have the same tank stand... lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 6, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Very nice indeed! Did you build it yourself?
> 
> I think I have the same tank stand... lol.


 

Gawd now ,hahah I SUCK at building stuff.... coast about 1k all up inculding background.. I can breed herps easy as! but woood and stuff I will leave that to people who can do it! 

No point having reptiles and keeping them in plastic tubs all their lifes or stupid white boxes :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 6, 2010)

Still have to stain and sort out the hood to finish it off. I got pic happy tonight, wait a month or so to you see my new scrubby enclosure... that will kick runp!


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 6, 2010)

looks good mate. Has given me some ideas for when I buy some ackies.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 6, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> it looks like the back rock wall is real rock (is it ) it looks real good to
> 
> Harry


 
No its a universal rock wall 3x4( about $250 retail)


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 6, 2010)

all i can say is SHAM WOW


----------



## ravan (Feb 6, 2010)

looks awesome dude.


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the background!

-Will


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can you PM information on where to get these backgrounds, I have a mate that wants a realistic enclosure, cheers!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 7, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> Can you PM information on where to get these backgrounds, I have a mate that wants a realistic enclosure, cheers!


 

No probs.


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Scleropages do your ackies kick sand into the glass track on that enclosure?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 25, 2010)

Grunter023 said:


> Hey Scleropages do your ackies kick sand into the glass track on that enclosure?


 

Nup , its a fair bit of the bottom.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 26, 2010)

awsom setup. 
what lights do you use in there?


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2010)

hahaha... I might freak my wife out more and decide to spend 1k on a new enclosure lol, Love it by the way, it looks spectacular!


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 26, 2010)

I bet your ackies love it!!! They look pretty happy!
Well done!!


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 26, 2010)

looks great mate, well done!


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Gr8 enclosure*

HEY THERE ...GETS 10/10 FROM ME ......YOU 4GET $ WHEN YOU HAVE QUALITY....CHEERS BADEN [SOLAR 17]


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey mate, who makes those enclosures?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 26, 2010)

TWENTY B said:


> awsom setup.
> what lights do you use in there?


 
Just a UVB 4 footer and a 100W spot about 15cm from the basking spot



lizardjasper said:


> I bet your ackies love it!!! They look pretty happy!
> Well done!!


 
Thanks , they do 



Bretsta said:


> looks great mate, well done!


 
Thanks tiger!



solar 17 said:


> HEY THERE ...GETS 10/10 FROM ME ......YOU 4GET $ WHEN YOU HAVE QUALITY....CHEERS BADEN [SOLAR 17]


Thanks I am thinking of seting one up for the GTP as well , just set up another 4 the same size for some jungles of mine.



Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey mate, who makes those enclosures?


A freind made them just for little old me


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 26, 2010)

D3pro said:


> hahaha... I might freak my wife out more and decide to spend 1k on a new enclosure lol, Love it by the way, it looks spectacular!


 
Opps missed ya comment , I'm glad I'm single :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Renagade (Feb 27, 2010)

hot!, i agree, I hate malamine, hate white boxes and HATE plasic tubs. Well done that is a beautiful thing to have in your house. I hope you and your visitors enjoy it.


----------



## sk17zn (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey mate the enclosure looks awesome your lizards will love it


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmm it's the same design as a combined Croc/Turtle tank I saw in Adelaide years ago. Would your mate be interested in making more?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 27, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hmmm it's the same design as a combined Croc/Turtle tank I saw in Adelaide years ago. Would your mate be interested in making more?


 
URS also has some that look the same, I think their "tall giant" is around the same size , maybe check out their webby.
My mate is building me more as we speek


----------

